

Surveillance shot that ruined tragic Reddit co-founder Aaron Swartz's life - ttar
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2261840/Surveillance-shot-ruined-tragic-Reddit-founder-Aaron-Swartzs-life-Moment-caught-breaking-MIT-archive-sting-left-facing-30-years-jail.html

======
lostlogin
There are some obvious spelling errors in that story. I know it's the Daily
Mail, but surely they can spell check their stories.

